# National Haunters Convention May 2-4, 2014



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

Dear HalloweenForum,

Now that the Halloween Season is over, and with all the recent convention talk (congratz to MHC on their sale), I am excited to announce a few recent changes and updates to the National Haunters Convention & Halloween Show.

We are excited to offer a special for this year of only $15 for a full three day pass to the show floor and kids 12 and under are 100% free! We support and encourage not only the Haunted House owners, but actors and staff to be able to easily attend.

We have rented an additional ALL new large private convention room. This area will be completely pitch black with an expanded haunted house in it....never before was this done! Experience a great environment for a show floor haunted house!

We have hired a Director of Entertainment this year, a professional magician, John Bundy (a.k.a. Wacky Dracky - www.WackyDracky.com). He has done huge professional shows for Six Flags Great Adventure in New Jersey, as well as everything from Trump Plaza in Atlantic City, to Ocean's Park in Hong Kong, China.

Finally, we have three LARGE Haunted House vendors signed up and confirmed, Creepy Collection, NightScream Studios, and Nevermore Productions....Nevermore Productions, our key Sponsor of the Costume Ball this year of the National Haunters Convention & Halloween Show and has already donated thousands of dollars in prizes. Our other two current main sponsors, Creepy Collection and NightScream Studios are planning on making huge splashes on the show floor. Look for more announcements soon.

Thanks again to everyone for their years of support, as we continue to grow and expand, for the Haunted House and Halloween Industry.

Sincerely,

Robert Kocher Hightower
National Haunters Convention & Halloween Show
www.HalloweenShow.com
Fright Times Magazine
www.FrightTimes.com
The Village of Darkness website design.
www.TheVillageOfDarkness.com


----------



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

The National Haunters Convention is looking for more seminar speakers:

Do you have an extensive knowledge of horror / haunted house industry ?
Are you an SPFX expert ? Prop designer ? Set designer ? Acting coach ?

Interested parties - please email me at [email protected]
or my business partner [email protected]


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

I can't wait for this year. I plan on taking my son who is 9 and loves Halloween as much as I do.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm going to try and make it this year as a guest author. I've talked with Rob and he always replies courteously and promptly. Sounds like a cool and informative event.


----------



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

The National Haunters Convention and Halloween Show is proud to announce THE BUS CHALLENGE. In an effort to encourage Haunt Owners to bring together their staff and volunteers in an atmosphere of the haunted attraction industry, we are officially issuing "The Bus Challege."

Any haunt that can stuff their bus with 30 or more people to come and experience The National Haunters Convention and Halloween Show May 2-4,2014. Free admission for all attendees on that bus. (We feel if a haunt owner is willing to spend the money to bring a bus, it's our responsibility as a convention to be as accomodating as possible.) It offers your staff the opportunity to take classes, see the latest in animatronics, props, costumes, masks and supplies as well as visit our new Pitch Black Zone. S and C Scarefactory is back again this year to show their stuff with a new INTERN program for all first year haunters or those who always wanted to volunteer and didn't quite know what was all involved. A great opportunity to spend some quality time together with your staff and their families while improving your haunts SCARE FACTOR.

Haunt owners MUST coordinate with the owners of the convention (Rob at [email protected] or Mike at [email protected]) prior to April 15th to be eligible for this program.

Be sure to share our new website with your staff to get them eager to tackle the 2014 haunt season:
http://www.HalloweenShow.com


----------



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

Want to experience a FACE OFF like event LIVE?
http://www.halloweenshow.com/makeup.htm
May 2-4, 2014 CONTESTANT ENTRY NOW OPEN


----------



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

NHC Class Schedule !


http://www.halloweenshow.com/classes-schedule.htm



Friday, 02 May
05:00A 05:00P HALLOWEEN UNIVERSITY ULTIMATE PACKAGE (FRIDAY, SATURDAY, SUNDAY CLASSES) [$100.00]

06:00A 06:00P HALLOWEEN UNIVERSITY FRIDAY PACKAGE [$75.00]

07:00A 04:00P HALLOWEEN UNIVERSITY- 3 CLASS PACKAGE [$50.00]

09:00A 12:00P DESIGN AND DETAIL WORKSHOP [$75.00]

09:00A 10:00A GETTING IT WRITE: CREATING THE STORY BEHIND YOUR HAUNTED ATTRACTION [$20.00]

09:00A 10:00A AMUSEMENT SAFETY INSPECTOR CLASSES PRESENTED BY THE PA DEPARTMENT OF AGRICULTURE [$0.00]

09:00A 12:00P HAUNT INTERNSHIP PROGRAM [$20.00]

09:00A 10:00A STARTING YOUR OWN GHOST TOUR COMPANY [$20.00]

10:30A 11:30A FOAM PUMPKIN CARVING DEMONSTRATION [$20.00]

10:30A 11:30A BUILDING YOUR OWN MAKEUP KIT [$20.00]

12:00P 01:00P HAUNTED MUSIC 101 [$20.00]

12:00P 01:00P VAPOR: AN IN-DEPTH CHARACTER STUDY [$20.00]

01:30P 02:30P HALLOWEEN FUNDRAISING FOR NON-PROFITS [$20.00]

01:30P 02:30P QUICK MAKEUP AND HAIR TO ENHANCE THE SCARE [$20.00]

03:00P 05:00P PAINTING MULTI-DIMENSIONAL SURFACES CLINIC [$30.00]

03:00P 04:00P SO YOU WANT TO RUN A SUCCESSFUL HAUNTED HOUSE? [$20.00]

03:00P 04:00P WORKING WITH RETAIL PROPERTIES [$20.00]

04:30P 05:30P HAUNTS: THE HUMAN ELEMENT [$20.00]

04:30P 05:30P INTRODUCTION TO MOLD MAKING AND CASTING [$20.00]

06:00P 07:00P FOAM CARVING AND ASSEMBLY DEMONSTRATION [$20.00]

Saturday, 03 May
06:00A 06:00P HALLOWEEN UNIVERSITY SATURDAY PACKAGE [$75.00]

08:00A 07:00P HALLOWEEN UNIVERSITY- 3 CLASS PACKAGE-SAT [$50.00]

09:00A 10:00A PUT DOWN THE SPRAY BOTTLE: QUICK DISTRESSING TIPS TO SEPARATE YOU FROM THE DRIPS [$20.00]

09:00A 10:30A COATING AND PRESERVING CARVED FOAM SCULPTURES [$20.00]

09:00A 10:00A PLAYING WITH FIRE: INCORPORATING FIRE EFFECTS INTO YOUR SHOW MORE SAFELY [$20.00]

10:30A 11:30A FRESH MEAT! WHIPLASH'S THOUGHTS ON NEW STAFF INTERVIEWING AND TRAINING [$20.00]

10:30A 11:30A DON'T SETTLE ON A BARE-BONES SKELETON (CRAZY-EASY SKELETON CORPSING) [$20.00]

12:00P 01:00P THEATRICAL MAKEUP TECHNIQUES FOR OLD AGE AND VAMPIRIC FACES [$20.00]

12:00P 01:00P CARE AND FEEDING OF A YEAR-ROUND HAUNTED ATTRACTION [$20.00]

01:00P 04:00P SEANCE WORKSHOP [$75.00]

01:30P 02:30P HISTORICAL AND FANTASY COSTUMING FOR HAUNTERS [$20.00]

01:30P 02:30P UPGRADING YOUR HOME HAUNT: THINKING OUTSIDE THE BOX [$20.00]

03:00P 04:00P CHEAP SCARES THAT WON'T FRIGHTEN YOUR WALLET! [$20.00]

03:00P 04:00P CREATING AN OUTDOOR HAUNT: HOW WE DO THAT [$20.00]

Sunday, 04 May
06:00A 06:00P HALLOWEEN UNIVERSITY SUNDAY PACKAGE [$40.00]

10:00A 11:00A QUICK AND EASY WITCH'S POISON BOTTLE (SPECIAL MAKE-AND-TAKE SEMINAR) [$20.00]

10:00A 11:00A GONZO MARKETING [$20.00]

10:00A 01:00P HANDS-ON WITH SMOOTH ON: A SPECIAL MAKE AND TAKE with Rick Higgins of Smooth-On [$40.00]

11:30A 12:30P BASIC GHOUL AND OTHER NON-HUMAN FACES [$20.00]

11:30A 12:30P TURNING MICE INTO MONSTERS: WORKING WITH BEGINNING ACTORS [$20.00]

01:00P 02:00P WIZARDING 101 WITH PROFESSOR SCRYE [$20.00]

01:00P 02:00P WALKING TALL(ER): STILT WALKING SESSION [$20.00]


----------



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/episode/big-scary-show-episode-50-haunt-widows/

DOWNLOAD AND LISTEN TO THE HAUNT INDUSTRIES BEST PODCAST ! 

Big Scary Show – Episode 50! – Haunt Widows

It’s our historic 50th episode! It’s also time for Transworld, and the Big Scary Show is caught up in the middle of it. The Unknown Scare Actor is manning booth 840 (when he’s not lurking in the shadows), so if you have the courage, go up to the booth and say “Hi.” We can’t guarantee you’ll survive, but if you’re lucky, you just might get away with recording a shout-out for the show.

Speaking of conventions, Badger, Storm, and the USA are talking to Michael Bruner of the National Haunters Convention (May 2-4th) in Oaks, PA. They discuss all things NHC and go into a discussion about home haunting. Is it time for home haunters to let their voices be heard? Listen in and see.

Since NHC is being held outside Philadelphia, Storm goes into his Haunt Minute talking about hoagies. Badger brings you the latest in industry happenings, the Unknown Scare Actor brings you another Face Your Fears, and we can’t forget that the Hauntstrumetalist Jerry Vayne is bringing the ROCK to this week’s show to keep you company while you travel to and from St Louis.

The Roundtable of Terror explores the phrase “Behind every great man there’s a great woman” as we bring in four wives who discuss what it’s like being married to both their husbands AND the haunts. Make no mistake about it, Tina Bariteau, Susan Bruner, Shannon Hopps, and Angie Norman put in just as much, (if not more), effort into making their haunts and haunt events successful. They may even have an embarrassing story or two to tell. You don’t want to miss it. We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to the Big Scary Show.


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Do you know if any of the vendors will be looking for help this year? I know some did last year.


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

Not associated with NHC, but living in Jersey, totally support this convention.
This will be my 6th and has the best lineup of classes (already signed up) and the Vendor list keeps growing and has great potential.
(hot wire, frightprops, smooth-on)
The day pass price is lower then last years. No its not Trans World (I've only seen the Videos), but it is close and it is a Halloween fix at the Half Way mark.
Check out their web site and use their contact (they've always answered me back quickly) if you have questions.
See ya in class.


----------



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

VENDOR FLOOR OFFICIALLY 100% SOLD OUT !
National Halloween, Horror, Haunted House and Hearse Convention
May 2-4, 2014 Greater Philadelphia Expo Center
www.HalloweenShow.com

Well, this is a first for our convention, our vendor floor is officially sold out,
(With a month to go till our con too, a tribute to those vendors that signed up early.)
The VENDOR SHOW FLOOR is now closed! 
- Thank you to our 2014 Vendors for making this a SOLD OUT Show floor.
All Table Locations have been gone for weeks
All 'Light' Main Show Floor Areas are gone 100% as well.
There is still some --POTENTIAL-- booth spaces in the Pitch Black Area subject to approval. If you are still wanting to be part of this incredible year, please email [email protected]
to get on a waiting list in case of cancellations.

Can't wait to see you there !


----------



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

NHC CLASS UPDATE: Registration for all Workshops (classes costing more than $20.00) and the Haunt Internship closes at 5:00 PM EDT on Friday April 25.

Registration for all Seminars (Free and $20.00 classes except for Haunt Internship) will remain open, including registration at the door. This includes the 3-Pack, Whole Day Pack, and Ultimate Class Pack. Remember that only the $20.00 classes (except for the Haunt Internship) are included in the above packages.

Please feel free to share this post on other pages.

Professor Scrye
Headmonster, Halloween University

http://www2.nationalhauntersconvention.com/classschedule.aspx


----------



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

In Justin's workshop, you will receive and paint a custom cast piece made by Justin himself (value of $40.00 for a $30.00 Class!). The skills learned apply to a variety of painting/detailing scenarios. Registrations close on Friday 4/25 at 5:00 PM EDT.
NOTE:We are fixing links for Justin Shifflett on the linked page. In the nicetime, please visit Dark Zealot Studios on FB for more info!
Please share elsewhere.
http://www2.nationalhauntersconvention.com/Class.aspx?id=JS01


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

TheMonsterMaze said:


> In Justin's workshop, you will receive and paint a custom cast piece made by Justin himself (value of $40.00 for a $30.00 Class!). The skills learned apply to a variety of painting/detailing scenarios. Registrations close on Friday 4/25 at 5:00 PM EDT.
> NOTE:We are fixing links for Justin Shifflett on the linked page. In the nicetime, please visit Dark Zealot Studios on FB for more info!
> Please share elsewhere.
> http://www2.nationalhauntersconvention.com/Class.aspx?id=JS01


It's really too bad that this class conflicts with the haunt tour.


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

I feel like a Halloween Nerd, watching the calendar get closer and closer to the NHC weekend.
It's like a kid counting down to Christmas. And the class I'm most looking forward, is on the last day, Smooth-on's 3 hour.
I've wanted to take their 2 day program, held in Easton PA, for a couple of seasons, but just didn't want to commit the time.
I'm hoping that this 3 hour is a great sampler of that 2 day course. Only 8 more days!


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

I will be there with my 2 sons. Can't beat that they get in free.


----------



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

Classes are filling up fast, SIGN UP NOW !

MOLD IT...CAST IT...PAINT IT
Halloween University provides students the opportunity to learn the skills to make and finish props. See below for the specific course offerings.

INTRODUCTION TO MOLD MAKING AND CASTING is only $20.00 or is available as a part of any of the combined class packages:
http://www2.nationalhauntersconvention.com/Class.aspx?id=RH01

PAINTING MULTIDIMENSIONAL SURFACES CLINIC is only $30.00 and participants get to take home a custom-cast resin piece valued at $40.00 as well as all of the hands-on knowledge learned in this class:
http://www2.nationalhauntersconvention.com/Class.aspx?id=JS01

PUT DOWN THE SPRAY BOTTLE: QUICK DISTRESSING TIPS TO SEPARATE YOU FROM THE DRIPS is only $20.00 or is available as a part of any of the combined class packages. It will teach detail techniques quickly applied to surfaces and props to give them a scarier repurpose:
http://www2.nationalhauntersconvention.com/Class.aspx?id=JB02

HANDS-ON WITH SMOOTH-ON: A SPECIAL MAKE AND TAKE teaches you the step-by-step basics of molding and casting. Participants get to take their work home with them! This workshop is only $40.00 and is almost sold out:
http://www2.nationalhauntersconvention.com/Class.aspx?id=RH02


----------

